# Johnny Depp sagt, er will seine ikonischste Rolle "nie wieder spielen"



## Khaddel (21. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Johnny Depp sagt, er will seine ikonischste Rolle "nie wieder spielen"* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Johnny Depp sagt, er will seine ikonischste Rolle "nie wieder spielen"*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Nevrion (21. April 2022)

Gerade das woke Disney wird im Fall von bloßen Anschuldigen eher früher als später Schauspieler und andere Personen der Filmindustrie bannen. Also dürfte die Anschuldigung seiner Ex sehr wohl negativ auf seinen weiteren Karriereverlauf Einfluss genommen haben.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. April 2022)

Plott-Twist, er wird in FdK6 von 100.000.00*1* Alpakas verfolgt


----------



## Strauchritter (21. April 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Gerade das woke Disney wird im Fall von bloßen Anschuldigen eher früher als später Schauspieler und andere Personen der Filmindustrie bannen. Also dürfte die Anschuldigung seiner Ex sehr wohl negativ auf seinen weiteren Karriereverlauf Einfluss genommen haben.


Er hat u.a. Jack Sparrow und Grindelwald verloren dank Amber "fucking"  Heard...


----------



## Calewin (21. April 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Plott-Twist, er wird in FdK6 von 100.000.00*1* Alpakas verfolgt


Oder einem Chupacabra. Kommt ganz auf den Pegel an.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. April 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Gerade das woke Disney


muss das sein? Kann dieses "alles woke" Zeug langsam nicht mehr lesen. Unwort des Jahrzehnts gefühlt


----------



## Nevrion (21. April 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> muss das sein? Kann dieses "alles woke" Zeug langsam nicht mehr lesen. Unwort des Jahrzehnts gefühlt


Na ja, es ist nun mal das treffende Wort für einen Filmanbieter, der stets darauf bedacht ist, eine solche Agenda zu pflegen und zu hegen. Welches wäre dir denn lieber?


----------



## Bonkic (22. April 2022)

für 21 jump street dürfte er inzwischen wohl auch ein bißchen zu alt sein. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## xaan (22. April 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Na ja, es ist nun mal das treffende Wort für einen Filmanbieter, der stets darauf bedacht ist, eine solche Agenda zu pflegen und zu hegen. Welches wäre dir denn lieber?


Das haben Filmstudios (und eigentlich alle Unternehmen) schon immer so getan. Und es war schon immer mehr als nur ein wenig widerlich. "Woke" wird diese Sache aber erst genannt seit das rechtskonservative Lager in den USA mit seiner "Culture Wars" Propaganda begonnen hat.

Die selben Leute die jetzt darüber klagen wie "wokeness" zu "cancel culture" führt hatten kein Problem vor nur 15 Jahren über Sexszenen in Mass Effect zu heulen, sodass EA eine lesbische Romanze aus dem zweiten Teil gestrichen hat.









						Mass Effect 2 Developers Cut Jack's Same-Sex Romance, Seemingly in Part Due to Fox News - IGN
					

The writers behind Mass Effect 2 were apparently told to cut some same-sex romance options from the game, apparently due to criticism from outlets such as Fox News.




					www.ign.com


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. April 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Das haben Filmstudios (und eigentlich alle Unternehmen) schon immer so getan.


Immer ?🤔

... also ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern wo das eben nicht im Ansatz so war ... man könnte sogar sagen das schon immer (längere Zeitspanne, außerhalb meiner Erinnerung, aber geschichtlich belegt) darauf gesch&%$ wurde. 😋


----------



## xaan (22. April 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Immer ?🤔
> 
> ... also ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern wo das eben nicht im Ansatz so war ... man könnte sogar sagen das schon immer (längere Zeitspanne, außerhalb meiner Erinnerung, aber geschichtlich belegt) darauf gesch&%$ wurde. 😋


Vielleicht reden wir da aneinander vorbei und meinen unterschiedliche Dinge. Unternehmen haben sich schon immer bei ihren Kunden angebiedert und ihr öffentliches Image gepflegt, weil es in ihrem Interesse liegt, das zu tun. Das Verhalten an sich ist nichts Neues.

Was sich etwas geändert hat sind zwei Dinge: 1. der Zeitgeist und die Werte, die sie denken vorspielen zu müssen um den selben Effekt zu erreichen und 2. der Pushback aus dem rechtskonservativem Lager gegen Dinge die sie heute als woke bezeichnen, welche vor ein paar Generationen niemanden getriggert hätten.

Beispiel: Vor 30 Jahren als Terminator 2 rauskam wäre niemandem eingefallen, den Film "woke" zu nennen, nur weil Sarah Connor Muskeln hat und ein Badass ist. Heutzutage haben wir Last of Us 2 und einen gekünstelten Shitstorm weil Abby Muskeln hat und ein Badass ist...

Der ganze Pushback gegen "zu viel wokeness" ist in meinen Augen zu 80% ein Instrument der amerikanischen politischen Rechten um Empörung zu verursachen und damit auf Stimmenfang zu gehen und betrifft nur zu 20% ein reales Problem. Wobei "reales Problem" auch relativ ist. Schlechte Filme/Spiele mit politischem Hintergrund gab's ja auch schon immer. Ich erinnere mal an die ganzen antikommunistischen Actionfilme aus den 80ern. Dinge wie Red Scorpion, Red Dawn etc.


----------



## McTrevor (22. April 2022)

LoU2 hatte einige handwerkliche Schwächen und man hat sich dazu entschieden, der Fanbase emotional in die Weichteile zu treten. Das führt verständlicherweise zu Enttäuschung und extremen (negativen) Reaktionen.  Und der große Mob ist nun mal nicht in der Lage und/oder willens hier artikuliert zu reflektieren. Und so wurde schön herausgearbeitet, wer trans- und homophob ist. Wer sich nämlich an der Wokeness des Titels abgearbeitet hat, hat sich wunderbar als Trans- bzw. Homophober geoutet.


----------



## Nevrion (22. April 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Beispiel: Vor 30 Jahren als Terminator 2 rauskam wäre niemandem eingefallen, den Film "woke" zu nennen, nur weil Sarah Connor Muskeln hat und ein Badass ist. Heutzutage haben wir Last of Us 2 und einen gekünstelten Shitstorm weil Abby Muskeln hat und ein Badass ist...


Ich glaub da brauchst du ein besseres Beispiel. Gerade Figuren wie Ripley (Aliens) oder Sarah (Terminator) wären nach heutigen Maßstäben immer noch Ikonen, weil sie eine nachvollziehbare Entwicklung durchmachen und als Figuren besser geschrieben sind als so manch eine Produktion in der Neuzeit. Nimmt man mal die Disney Verfilmung von Mulan, dann stellt man konsterniert fest, dass sie von Anfang an völlig overpowered ist, nie scheitert, keine Mühe hat körperliche Nachteile gegenüber den Männern auszugleichen. Rey aus Star Wars ist eine Mary Sue, wie sie im Buche steht. Jeder liebt sie, sie kann alles ohne dafür etwas zu tun, sie gewinnt immer und so weiter. Ghostbusters 2016 war nicht so schlecht, weil 4 Frauen Protagonisten waren, sondern weil es einfach nur schlecht geschrieben war, aber gleichzeitig warf man inhaltliche Kritik damit zurück, dass die Zuschauer Frauenhasser sind.

Der Begriff Wokeness hat in solchen Fällen nichts mit einem politischen Spektrum zu tun oder der Frage ob die Hauptfigur eine Frau ist, sondern eher mit Quoten und Inklusionen.  Alles muss immer irgendwie divers sein. Wenn man schon keinen homosexuellen Charakter in eine Geschichte einbaut, dann wenigstens einen Transgender. In Birds  of Prey mit Harley Quinn werden Männer ausnahmslos als Idioten oder unfähig dargestellt. Im neuen Batman-Film sind die überwiegende Teil aller guten Figuren schwarz, während Weiße überwiegend als korrupt oder kriminell dargestellt werden.

Sowas ähnliches gab es in den 80igern auch schon als ein Chuck Norris nie nachladen musste, wenn er rumballerte und ihm übermenschliche Fähigkeiten zugeschrieben wurden. In den 70igern waren Schwarze in den Dirty Harry Filmen häufiger Kriminelle als Weiße. Dennoch glaube ich dass hier ein Unterschied besteht, weil zumindest bei mir der Eindruck entsteht, dass dass damals noch keinem politischen Zeitgeist geschuldet war. Heute jedenfalls stören sich Menschen an solchen Typisierungen, erst recht wenn sie unrealistisch sind oder nicht die Realität abbilden, wenn sie es müssten. Damals war es wohl eher ein Ausdruck künstlerischer Freiheit.


----------



## xaan (22. April 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Ich glaub da brauchst du ein besseres Beispiel. Gerade Figuren wie Ripley (Aliens) oder Sarah (Terminator) wären nach heutigen Maßstäben immer noch Ikonen, weil sie eine nachvollziehbare Entwicklung durchmachen und als Figuren besser geschrieben sind als so manch eine Produktion in der Neuzeit.


Ist Sarah Connor denn tatsächlich so viel besser geschrieben als z.B. Abby in TloU 2? Ist ihre charakterliche Entwicklung wirklich so viel besser?



Nevrion schrieb:


> Nimmt man mal die Disney Verfilmung von Mulan,


Der neue Mulan Film ist ein schönes Beispiel für die Absurdität des Wokeness-Vorwurfs. Praktisch das gesamte linke Spektrum kritisiert den Film dafür, dass eine Geschichte über die (selbst-)Ermächtigung von Frauen ins komplete Gegenteil verkehrt wird. Man sollte also meinen, dass der Film nicht die Voraussetzungen erfüllt um woke zu sein. Und doch steht der Vorwurf im Raum. Danke, dass du dieses Beispiel anführst. Es zeigt wie kein Anderes, dass der Vorwurf der Wokeness nichts ist als Fake-Empörung. Die Leute wissen selbst nicht mehr was sie mit Woke eigentlich meinen und werfen damit um sich wie Affen mit Steinen.


----------



## Nevrion (22. April 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ist Sarah Connor denn tatsächlich so viel besser geschrieben als z.B. Abby in TloU 2? Ist ihre charakterliche Entwicklung wirklich so viel besser?


Ja, durchaus, wobei Abby als Figur Opfer der Umstände ist in der man sie zwängt. Auch wenn man sich gerne drüber lustig macht, dass sie so einen Bodybuilder-Körper hat, war das nicht der Hauptgrund für die Kritik am Spiel.



xaan schrieb:


> Der neue Mulan Film ist ein schönes Beispiel für die Absurdität des Wokeness-Vorwurfs. Praktisch das gesamte linke Spektrum kritisiert den Film dafür, dass eine Geschichte über die (selbst-)Ermächtigung von Frauen ins komplete Gegenteil verkehrt wird. Man sollte also meinen, dass der Film nicht die Voraussetzungen erfüllt um woke zu sein. Und doch steht der Vorwurf im Raum. Danke, dass du dieses Beispiel anführst. Es zeigt wie kein Anderes, dass der Vorwurf der Wokeness nichts ist als Fake-Empörung. Die Leute wissen selbst nicht mehr was sie mit Woke eigentlich meinen und werfen damit um sich wie Affen mit Steinen.


Woke heißt nicht automatisch "Links". Generell neigst du zu einen Tunnelblick in dem du diese Art von Kritik politisch rechts verordnet. Nachvollziehbar, aber nicht unbedingt immer richtig.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. April 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> In den 70igern waren Schwarze in den Dirty Harry Filmen häufiger Kriminelle als Weiße.


Das liegt/lag darin begründet das augenscheinlich anteilmäßig mehr auch straffällig waren/sind.😏

Dabei wurde natürlich nicht betrachtet das man mit entsprechendem Umfeld sich dem aber auch zunehmend schwer entziehen kann.
Sozusagen ein Henne<>Ei Ding. 🙄



Nevrion schrieb:


> Generell neigst du zu einen Tunnelblick in dem du diese Art von Kritik politisch rechts verordnet. Nachvollziehbar, aber nicht unbedingt immer richtig.


Da gibt es noch ein paar mehr hier die es sich gerne so einfach machen. 😉


----------



## xaan (22. April 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Ja, durchaus, wobei Abby als Figur Opfer der Umstände ist in der man sie zwängt. Auch wenn man sich gerne drüber lustig macht, dass sie so einen Bodybuilder-Körper hat, war das nicht der Hauptgrund für die Kritik am Spiel.


Wir reden ja hier nicht von der gut durchdachten Kritik am Spiel sondern vom Vorwurf der Wokeness. Da gibt es eine klare Trennlinie. Für den Wokeness-Vorwurf war Abby durchaus einer der Hauptgründe.



Nevrion schrieb:


> Woke heißt nicht automatisch "Links". Generell neigst du zu einen Tunnelblick in dem du diese Art von Kritik politisch rechts verordnet.



Mir ist bisher noch kein Wokeness-Vorwurf untergekommen, der aus dem linken Politikspüektrum heraus geäußert wurde. Das wäre auch ein wenig schwierig, denn der Definition nach steht der Begriff ja für Dinge, die im linken Politikspektrum eher befürwortet werden.

Das Wort als Vorwurf wird heutzutage praktisch außschließlich von Menschen verwendet, die sich dem rechten Spektrum zugehörig fühlen, und soziale Änderungen anprangern für welche sie die zu viele linke politische Einflüsse verantwortlich halten. (wobei der Vorwurf des Linksseins auch so ein Ding ist mit dem gerne um sich geworfen wird)


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. April 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Das Wort als Vorwurf wird heutzutage praktisch außschließlich von Menschen verwendet, die sich dem rechten Spektrum zugehörig fühlen, und soziale Änderungen anprangern für welche sie die zu viele linke politische Einflüsse verantwortlich halten. (wobei der Vorwurf des Linksseins auch so ein Ding ist mit dem gerne um sich geworfen wird)


Das Du mit der Äußerung pauschal alle die das verwenden per se in die rechte Ecke stellst lässt tief blicken.
Ebenso könnte man alle Leute mit "Linken Äusserungen" direkt dem schwarzen Block zuordnen.🤨

Die Welt und die Menschen nebst ihren Ansichten darin ist deutlich facettenreicher als Du vorgibst/den Eindruck erwecken willst. 😉


----------



## xaan (23. April 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das Du mit der Äußerung pauschal alle die das verwenden per se in die rechte Ecke stellst lässt tief blicken.
> Ebenso könnte man alle Leute mit "Linken Äusserungen" direkt dem schwarzen Block zuordnen.🤨
> 
> Die Welt und die Menschen nebst ihren Ansichten darin ist deutlich facettenreicher als Du vorgibst/den Eindruck erwecken willst. 😉



Wer das Wort verwendet muss sich halt bewusst sein, dass es auch - und nicht selten - zur bewussten Provokation und politisierten Empörung eingesetzt wird, und damit für einen normalen Diskurs verbrannt ist. Aber darin liegt auch eine Chance. Nämlich die Chance sich durch Nichtverwendung von den Spinnern abzugrenzen.


----------



## Worrel (23. April 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das Du mit der Äußerung pauschal alle die das verwenden per se in die rechte Ecke stellst lässt tief blicken.
> Ebenso könnte man alle Leute mit "Linken Äusserungen" direkt dem schwarzen Block zuordnen.🤨


Dann finde doch mal einen Beitrag in dem das ein nicht-Rechter verwendet.

Alleine schon, daß es schwer vorstellbar ist, daß jemand sagt: "Ich bin woke", sollte einem zu denken geben.

Bonus Hint: Es gibt Unterschiede zwischen "rechts" und "rechtsextrem".


----------



## Nevrion (23. April 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Wir reden ja hier nicht von der gut durchdachten Kritik am Spiel sondern vom Vorwurf der Wokeness. Da gibt es eine klare Trennlinie. Für den Wokeness-Vorwurf war Abby durchaus einer der Hauptgründe.


Wie gesagt, ihre Figur wurde eher Opfer der Umstände, allein dadurch dass sie einen männlichen Charakter der Erzählung quasi ersetzt und dann auch noch die für Frauen in einer Apokalpyse eher untypische Körpereigenschaften hatte. Der Eindruck Abby aus Gründen von Wokeness eingesetzt wurde, ist zumindest oberflächlich erst mal nachvollziehbar.



xaan schrieb:


> Mir ist bisher noch kein Wokeness-Vorwurf untergekommen, der aus dem linken Politikspüektrum heraus geäußert wurde. Das wäre auch ein wenig schwierig, denn der Definition nach steht der Begriff ja für Dinge, die im linken Politikspektrum eher befürwortet werden.
> 
> Das Wort als Vorwurf wird heutzutage praktisch außschließlich von Menschen verwendet, die sich dem rechten Spektrum zugehörig fühlen, und soziale Änderungen anprangern für welche sie die zu viele linke politische Einflüsse verantwortlich halten. (wobei der Vorwurf des Linksseins auch so ein Ding ist mit dem gerne um sich geworfen wird)


Das ist schon quasi das Paradoxon daran, dass die politische Linke über Gleichstellung philisophiert, jedoch Minderheiten höher stellt, während die Rechten genau das monieren und eben nicht wollen, dass eine Frau oder Trans durch Quoten gegenüber Männern bevorzugt behandelt werden. Ja, mir sind diese Hintergründe bekannt. Um jedoch zu bemerken, dass ein Film von Quoten und Ideologien durchsetzt ist, brauch ich nicht mal rechts zu sein.

Edit:
Oder wie es The Critical Drinker mal so schön zusammen gefasst hat:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G2CG1R7nVJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## xaan (23. April 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ihre Figur wurde eher Opfer der Umstände, allein dadurch dass sie einen männlichen Charakter der Erzählung quasi ersetzt und dann auch noch die für Frauen in einer Apokalpyse eher untypische Körpereigenschaften hatte. Der Eindruck Abby aus Gründen von Wokeness eingesetzt wurde, ist zumindest oberflächlich erst mal nachvollziehbar.


Momentchen mal, ich glaube wir reden da aneinander vorbei. Ich meinte nicht, dass Abby aus Gründen der Wokeness eingesetzt wurde. Ich meinte, dass dem Spiel (bzw. den Entwicklern) Wokeness *vorgeworfen *wurde, wegen der Existenz der Figur Abby.



Nevrion schrieb:


> Das ist schon quasi das Paradoxon daran, dass die politische Linke über Gleichstellung philisophiert, jedoch Minderheiten höher stellt,


Das Ziel ist am Ende schon echte Gleichberechtigung, nicht die Umkehr der Situation bis hin zur Diskriminierung der bisher Bevorteilten. Dinge wie Quoten sind temporäre Maßnahmen um überhaupt erst mal die herausgebildeten Strukturen zu durchbrechen, die das bisher verhindern bzw. erschweren. Man kann natürlich lange streiten wie effektiv und effizient solche Maßnahmen sind. Aber darauf lasse ich mich in diesem Thread jetzt nciht auch noch ein...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. April 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann finde doch mal einen Beitrag in dem das ein nicht-Rechter verwendet.


Jetzt könnte ich mal in den Raum stellen das Autos anzünden, Schlachten mit der Polizei und Randalieren idR nicht in der rechten Szene zu finden sind. (soweit ich das aus den Medien mitbekomme zumindest) 🤔

Macht das deren "Gedankengut" deswegen besser ? Nein ! 😉



Worrel schrieb:


> Alleine schon, daß es schwer vorstellbar ist, daß jemand sagt: "Ich bin woke", sollte einem zu denken geben.


Ich verstehe nicht was du damit sagen willst bzw. was das der Sache für eine Wertung gibt.
Nur weil es Worte gibt um Sachen "kompakt zu beschreiben" bedeutet nie das diese jemand dafür verwenden würde um sich selbst zu beschreiben.

Als extremes Gegenbeispiel dazu könnte man sogar das US N-Wort mit den 2g benutzen wo es offensichtlich vollkommen OK ist das besonders abfällige Schimpfwort inflatiös gegen sich selbst zu richten. 😲
Will sagen ... die Verwendung von Wörtern ist nicht pauschal an der Verwendung durch bestimmte Leute festzumachen.


----------



## xaan (23. April 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Will sagen ... die Verwendung von Wörtern ist nicht pauschal an der Verwendung durch bestimmte Leute festzumachen.


Ich denke man kann ganz gut aus dem Kontext erkennen ob jemand "Woke" selbstbeschreibend verwendet oder geringschätzend als Vorwurf - dann meist gegen Personen die es gerade eben nicht selbstreferenziell verwenden.

Wenn mir das Wort unterkommt, dann eigentlich immer in einem gerinschätzenden Kontext. Mag sein, dass es die selbstreferenzielle Verwendung noch gibt, aber die wird scheinbar nicht so stark nach außen getragen dass es meine Filterblase durchdringen würde.


----------

